# Where to go this weekend?



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Looking to take the family camping this weekend, but waited too long to make reservations. Looking for recommendations within a couple of hours of Georgetown/Austin. Would like to be out away from any town and have some fishing and hiking available. I know with the start of deer season the campgrounds are going to be popular.

Inks Lake is full and Enchanted Rock is full.

Was thinking about the Texas State Railroad, but not sure about the camping situation there.

Anybody been to Colorado Bend? I'm not sure they've got any water there with the lake being so low.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Camping at the state parks is becoming more and more of a problem due to the Scouts. The Scouts only have a limited amount of time at limited (local) locations and they wind up booking multiple camp sites (primitive & connections). I have just about given up on State Parks and camp exclusively at RV parks. If you do a Google search on RV parks in Texas, you can get a list of parks broken out by regions similarly to the way TPWL doe it. Good luck!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

redman71 said:


> Was thinking about the Texas State Railroad, but not sure about the camping situation there.


We've been to the Texas State Railroad (Rusk Depot) the last three winters to ride the Polar Express. I think it's one of the best places we've stayed....the kids love it there. I don't think the Polar Express runs until November 16th, but they have other train excursions this weekend which are also great. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't know if Kerrville Schreiner Park would be full or not. Just a couple of miles out of town, fishing in the river and some nice hiking trails. Lot's of deer and a few exotics to look at.

http://www.kerrville.org/index.aspx?NID=318


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. We may give Kerrville a try this weekend and wait to go on the Polar Express in Dec.


----------

